# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  راست چین شدن فرمهای برنامه

## mahdi939

سلام 
در برنامه پایتون با Tkinter فریمهاو صفحات رو و دیگر ابزار هایی که در صفحات گذاشته شده چطوری میشه راست چین شون کرد
ممنون

----------


## --masumeh

سلام
از justify='right' میشه استفاده کرد ولی برای توضیح دقیقتر کدتون را قرار بدید تا دقیقا ببینیم منظورتون چیه.

----------


## peyman_ah

ممنون از مطلب عالی تون

----------

